# Final Approach SUB or Avery power Hunter



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

Hey all!

Just looking at picking up another layout blind. Wasn't too happy with the eliminator express that i had bought this past year. I'm 6'3 so there wasnt alot of room in there for me plus I am the primary caller so i need to be looking around to see what the birds are doing and it was tough to do that in the eliminator express.

Just wondring what your opions are on the SUB and the Power hunter. the power hunter looks like I might be able to get away with a little more movement, but the SUB is a whole 6 inches longer than the power hunter.

any opinions would be helpful! whack em n stack em


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

I'd vote for the SUB a hundred times before I'd vote for the Power Hunter once.

I have 4 guys that I do most of my hunting with, none of us are real wealthy dudes so when I first started to ease them into the field hunting thing, they all bought Power Hunters because at the time they were by far the most affordable option. Today, not a single one of them still owns their Power Hunter. Reason being, they're in no way comfortable. The whole thing is basically a sleeping bag, so every time you move some of the stubble straps lose their tension and all the stubble falls out of them. That stupid mesh thing that goes over your face does not disappear nearly as well as most people think. They can be a pain to pop out of and shoot from. And there's no extra room to tuck away anything that you like to bring with you into the field.

A lot of people argue that they're so amazing because of their low profile. I don't buy that. You have to remember that as geese approach your spread, they are above you, up in the air. They aren't getting a very good look at how tall you are vertically. If the birds were walking into your spread, then yeah, I might reconsider the importance of being "low profile". But until we see some kind of goose ostrich hybrid that only travels on foot, I'll be ok with my blind standing a few inches higher so that it can do what I want it to.

That's just one guys opinion though, a lot of people don't usually agree with me on this one.

If you're willing to explore outside of the two blinds that you listed, there's another one I might recommend. And boy let me tell ya, I cringe as I type this because I sure do hate pimping for Avery, but there's no denying that the Finisher has been a very solid blind for many a serious hunter over the years.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks diver for your input. It is greatly appreciated. I was looking at the specs on em and the SUB is 8 inches wider and 7 inches longer which doesnt sound like much but I know how big 8 inches is :lol: and that's a lot of room to me.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Lids are for rookies who can't hide their faces. 8)

No seriously, any blind with a lid should be reconsidered....just too much of a pain to deal with.

SUB


----------



## ducksgeeselabs (May 7, 2009)

SUB



> A lot of people argue that they're so amazing because of their low profile. I don't buy that. You have to remember that as geese approach your spread, they are above you, up in the air. They aren't getting a very good look at how tall you are vertically. If the birds were walking into your spread, then yeah, I might reconsider the importance of being "low profile". But until we see some kind of goose ostrich hybrid that only travels on foot, I'll be ok with my blind standing a few inches higher so that it can do what I want it to.


First off let me say I'm not fan a of the powerhunter but, Its the shadow that a high profile blind creates that is problem. Not the height of the blind above its surroundings.

Extra 3-6" of height can create a shadow 10 times that big in the early morning sunlight.

After a few hunts of not using blinds this spring (wearing whites) I'm going to be using a blind as little as possible this fall. 
Makes a big difference on windy days when you pull up to shoot and the birds keep coming and not flairing off you the second the doors come flying open.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

I use a blind as little as possible. If there is a creative way to hide without one, I do it. But to answer your question, SUB.


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

If room is an issue that forget about the Power Hunter. It's a sleeping bag with a geodesic dome overy your head. 

I love the X'Land'R by FA. It's roomy enough for me and I'm 6'3". It's also very fast to set-up, very low profile and comfy.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

My SUB is pretty decent, just not sure it's all that great. Set up is a pain with the pins, you can't break it down other than flattening it out, the bag where your legs are just hangs there and you can't fold that in and secure it. It's decently comfortable, however if you're a little bigger guy the bar crossing your lap is pretty low and makes it difficult getting in and out. I'm 6'4".


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

I agree on the set-up of a SUB, at least the older ones. I'm not sure if the design has changed. The pins are a PITA.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

The pins are terrible. I cuss those out every morning.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I'll agree that the set-up can be tricky on a SUB...but once they're set-up they're awesome. The blind is sturdy and tight. I like it a lot more than a finisher, since they always seemed wobbly.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

WOW! Thanks for all of the input so quickly I really appreciate it. I decided to go with the 2008 SUB model. Just put the order in now at Roger's can't beat the price $160 after shipping. It looks as tho they changed the pin mechanism to a push button. THey obviously listened to us hunters and made a design change, always nice to see. Thanks again for everyone's input.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

good choice with the sub. i find myself more and more borrowing my buddies instead of using my xterminators. i love how some claim the powerhunter is so low profile, yet it sits 22 inches tall, compared to 16-17" tall for most full frame blinds??? :eyeroll:


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

The pins on the subs can be a pain but do not drill the holes larger! I enlarged the holes on one of mine very slightly, and it caused problems. When hunting in warmer weather the pins will slide out. Leave the holes the origional size it allows for expansion and contraction of the material.


----------



## benelliguyusa85 (Sep 3, 2008)

ive hunted out of both blinds and i feel they both have their place. The coment made about the power hunter being 22inches high is true if you extend the headned. if you remove that bar and lay the mesh on your face it makes the blind very low profile. i will keep mine for hunting beans and winter wheat. However i do agree hunting out of a full metal frame blind is where its at.


----------



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

Finisher all the way baby


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I have a new favorite blind and it is the HS Hitman. I used it for 2 weeks this spring for all day hunts. And it was the most comfortable easy setup blind I have ever used. Still going to hang on to a few of my powerhunters. But for sure will be adding more HS Hitmen to my trailer.


----------

